# awlays constipated.



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok I am always bloated and my belly is distended almost 24/7 and when I eat something I feel I am gona pop like a popcorn with my guts coming from the inside out lmfao.But seriously I am always bloated and distented and Ive been to five G.I doctor all they all tell me the same thing.They all tell me to take laxatives and to this and that and I do everything they tell me and as day passes I still fell worse.I end up going to the emergercy room and when they do a xray or a ct-scan witch they have done so many x-rays and ct-scan on my abdomen witch I am not suprised if I end up dying from cancer from all the radiation that my body has taken for everytime ive been to the doctor or emergercy room from abdominal pain and they never solve my $$$$$$ing problem.So everytime they do test on me I almost always full of poop , so I tell meyself I poop eveyday why is my colon always full of poop , its like a poop factory in there. Can enyone give me a adive Ive triend everything magnesium citrate witch gives so much more abdominal pain,Ive tried colase,pericolase,miralax,lactulose and nothing seems to $$$$$$ing work.Could someone give me advice please?


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Adrian,At the risk of sounding like I am repeating myself or what others have said off and on I am going to ask you this: Are you now, or do you have a history of being tense, angry, frustrated, anxious or stressed out alot, even when your stomach/bowel issues are not bad? Do you spend most or much of your time thinking about either the symptoms or what to take for them, or what doctor might have the "magic bullet?" I know it is common for many with IBS to do this. I have done it! One thing I can tell you, and I bet it applies to everyone with GI issues, is that the more stressed you are, the less you are able to relax and the poorer the circulation to your GI tract and organs is going to be. Whether it is through meditation, music, exercise (yes, it relaxes you and also is helpful to many for constipation) sex, watching funny, upbeat movies, or whatever makes you feel better in your MIND, if you can get away from focusing on your gut and your symptoms even for a few MINUTES at a time daily and in the night, your symptoms WILL improve. People have been studied who were able to almost get rid of IBS-C (in particular) and IBS-D symptoms, once their anxiety, stress, depression, obsession with symptoms, or other things that tightened up their muscles and slowed their digestion were relieved, due to their changes in behavior and what they thought about all day and night.I notice people on these forums who give themselves names that are cute and clever and that have to do with symptoms of GI distress or illness. Whether you are a "pluggedupPete" or a "miserableMolly" or a "bloatedBill," you are identifying yourself as a PERSON with your symptoms. And when we BECOME our symptoms or our "dis-ease" we are sabotaging alot of the positive things we could do the alleviate the causes of our problems. And one thing I am sure most specialists would agree upon is that the more people concentrate and focus on their pain or other discomfort, or worry about whether they will "go" or "not go" to the bathroom on any given day - too much or too little - the more those same symptoms and problems will persist and even get worse.Just think about this fact: The mind controls the body (and all the nerves and organs of course) and we control, or can learn to control our thoughts. And if/when we can control our mind and especially our thoughts, we are a long way toward getting relief, and toward getting control over the problems we have. No matter what we want to label it. The mind is the most powerful "drug" we could ever harness and use. Best in 2011 to everyone,DRT


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Adrian,I totally agree with DRT. If you can get rid of your negativity you will feel so much better.My Recovery Story below gives information on how to overcome the toxic effects of stress and anxiety.


----------



## Hevmacca (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello, I have had IBS Backed up so badly since 2004. I feel like my stomach is going to explode and sit in scary amounts of pain. I have noticed that when I eat things like tomato's it has a bad reaction. I also get skin rashes and other problems so I tried an *Antihistamine (for allergies)* and the whole thing improved after about 2 weeks. This is something my doctors are investigating now. It is very interesting that nothing doctors gave me for IBS worked (including numerous amounts of laxatives and anti-depressants) and left me nearly passing out on the toilet. You get anxiety when you realise you are not going to the toilet properly it is only natural to feel this way when you feel as though your stomach will explode. I was a perfectly happy, healthy, exercising person before this suddenly happened to me and it pulled my life from underneath me. I have had numerous x-rays, ct scans, colonoscopies, endoscopies, laparoscopies, you name it I've done it. Ok so... so far the only thing that keeps me going is ANTIHISTAMINES. It has everything to do with what we eat and our body's response to what we are eating, or doing, preservatives and colours, sprays they use on vegies, medication they give to our cattle and chickens that we eat. Who knows but it's worth looking into.Kindest Regards,Hevmacca.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hevmacca--that's wonderful that you've had success with antihistamines. i read the following article this past summer on antihistamine (ketotifen) treatment for ibs. like you said, it's definitely worth looking into. http://mensnewsdaily.com/2010/08/30/new-treatment-for-irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I had this problem severely too b4 i got SIBO. I'm not suggesting you have SIBO but for me when I stop taking Miralax I go back to that painful gas build-up and stool constipation. Idk what was your experience with miralax? I take Miralax 2x a day ( 2 caps in 16 oz of water in the morning and same in evening everyday) along with the probiotic Culturelle- Natural Health & Wellness. This has helped keep pain away and kept things moving. I havent had stomach pain since i've been on those 2 things as long as i stay away from my problem foods. I don't mean to annoy you since you've already gone down this road of trying miralax, but how much were you taking? Maybe you needed to increase the dosage? My gastro doc says that when i do get backed up to inc. it even more for a 3 day period and then go back down to my regular of 2 caps in 16 oz of water in the morning and same in evening everyday. Hope this helps.


----------



## HAPPYNFREE (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello! O.K short and sweet....I'm nearly 40 had bloating, constipation, spasms, etc, etc symptoms 20yrs ago, was medically diagnosed with IBS 18 years ago and have experienced those syptoms for appx 90% of the last 20yrs. My labour pains weren't as bad as my spasms. I nearly pass out the pain is soooooo intense, a wave of heat surging my body if I was an animal i would be put out of my misery. I have scoliosis 1 curve at the base of my spine and right hip disloctaion. Recently after intensive chiro treatment twice a week my IBS improved dramatically. You must realise that my spine is crushing my nerves system in areas hence I believe aaffecting my bowel. Anytime I press in my stomache I have instant pain in my spine. Then I had a bad fall on crutches with a bruised hip bone my bad hip of course then my IBS returned full throttle.Recently the ENT diagnosed me with fluid in both inner ears. I was put on diaretics which are used for fluid retention. I started taking 'Moduretic' 3 times a day. I wasn't well I suffered vertigo the first 3 days. For me the best way was to take 2 per day for few days the 3 per day I had to have food otherwise I felt seedy. After the 2nd tablet I felt the pop corn in my stomache it lost it's gases and shrunk, I'm not constipated that was a month ago and I haven't looked back. I don't know what the association is between fluid retention and the bowel or urinating more and I don't care I'm happy and haven't had one problem since. WOOT TOOT!


----------

